# [Portage/Layman] Layman inactif ? (Résolue)

## SiOu

Bonjour,

Voila tout d'un coup les overlays que javais activé dans portage ont disparus... je ne comprends pas. 

Du coup la plus part de mes packages veulent être downgradé car ils trouvent plus l'ebuild.

J'ai bien le bon source dans mon make.conf, laymal -l me retourne bien mes overlays et le make.conf de layman semble correcte, j'ai tenté de re-emerger layman sans succé.

Voici en détail mes fichiers de conf :

/etc/make.conf

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically
> 
> # built this stage.
> ...

 

layman -l

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> siou@localhost ~ $ layman -l
> 
> * amielke-overlay           [Git       ] (git://github.com/amielke/amielke-overlay.git                                                                                                           )
> ...

 

/var/lib/layman/make.conf

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> siou@localhost ~ $ cat /var/lib/layman/make.conf 
> 
> PORTDIR_OVERLAY="
> ...

 

Pour autant les ebuilds des overlays suivant ne se trouve pas dans portage.... Je suis perdu la :s

ps : evidemment j'ai bien fait un layman -SLast edited by SiOu on Mon Feb 07, 2011 2:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## netfab

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> source /var/lib/layman/make.conf
> 
> PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage" 
> ...

 

Dans ton make.conf, si tu redéfinis la variable PORTDIR_OVERLAY juste après avoir lu le fichier de configuration de layman, pas étonnant que tes overlays ne soient pas pris en compte. Inverse ces 2 lignes.

----------

## SiOu

Merci effectivement c'était ca, dans un sens c'est logique, dans l'autre dans aucun des tutos (concernant layman) qui trainent sur la toile ne parle de cette possible erreur .... car bon faut avouer que selon l'ordre des lignes placées dans le make.conf ca peut faire foirer la config c'est un peu débile :S

----------

## xaviermiller

Ah, la doc officielle met une grosse note en couleurs : http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/overlays/userguide.xml

----------

## SiOu

ah bon je suis miro, autant pour moi  :Smile: 

Mais bon ca reste débile  :Smile: 

----------

## netfab

Il y a un warning dans l'ebuild :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> $ grep ewarn $(equery w layman) | tail -n 2
> 
> 	ewarn "Please add the 'source' statement to make.conf only AFTER "
> ...

 

Ce n'est pas débile. Ces fichiers de configuration ne sont pas de simples fichiers textes, ce sont des fichiers de configuration qui définissent des variables interprétées par un shell. L'ordre de définition a donc une importance.

----------

